
Artists and Their Physicians: van Gogh and Dr. Paul Gachet - fern12
http://fortnightlyreview.co.uk/2018/01/van-gogh-gachet/
======
globuous
I finally got to watch loving Vincent [1] (in the plane safely, but really
glad they had it !) what a great movie !! I highly recommand it, stunning work
! Rarely have I had goose bumps this much when watching a movie ^^ and the end
credits are really cool.

It discusses quite a bit the relation between Van Gogh and gachet. Very
interesting. This article goes in a lot more detail tough.

[1] [http://lovingvincent.com](http://lovingvincent.com)

------
alangpierce
The recent movie "Loving Vincent" goes into the last days of Van Gogh's life
and his friendship with Dr. Gachet. It's a little less detailed/academic than
this article, but does a good job at conveying the complexity of the situation
and Van Gogh's struggles with mental illness. It's also visually incredible:
every frame in the movie is a hand-painted oil painting. I would definitely
recommend for anyone even a little bit interested in this sort of thing.

------
jiangplus
the font and the page layout is very readable

